# Headlamps Shootout



## Szemhazai (Jan 25, 2009)

Tested headlamps: 
Silva Alpha 6 - Luxeon K2 TFTC
Silva LX – Luxeon K2
Silva L1 – Luxeon III
Silva L1 mod – SSC P4
Silva 478 - halogen

Black Diamond Icon - Cree XR-E
Black Diamond Spot - Cree XR-C

Petzl Ultra - SSC P4
Pezl Myo RXP - SSC P4 bin U
Pezl Myo XP - SSC P4 Bin T
Petzl Tikka Plus - 5mm  

Streamlight Argo HP - Cree XR-E

Mactronic HLS-K2SL – Luxeon K2 (Rayovac / River Rock / Headstream / Cabela's - K2)





*Black Diamond Spot *- 3x5mm leds





Black Diamond Spot - Cree XR-C - Low




Black Diamond Spot - Cree XR-C - Mid




Black Diamond Spot - Cree XR-C - High







*Black Diamond Icon* - 4x5mm leds




Black Diamond Icon - Cree XR-E - low




Black Diamond Icon - Cree XR-E - mid




Black Diamond Icon - Cree XR-E - high





And there should be 40 more photos here... But I think that it will be too hard to compare by posting them like that. 

Rest of the photos you can find on my website :

:kewlpics: http://www.light-test.info/ :kewlpics:


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the great comparison tool *Szemhazai**.* Side by side makes it easy to decide between contenders that look close on paper.

One quick question about the MYO RXP … have you had any problems running it for extended periods on high (140lm) with heat, step down, etc.?

Thanks again!


----------



## nzbazza (Jan 25, 2009)

Outstanding work! All you need now to complete the comparison are the PT Eos rebel and PT Apex 130lm model.


----------



## Moddoo (Jan 25, 2009)

excellent work
thanks


----------



## 276 (Jan 25, 2009)

I take it the Black diamond Icon has been updated recently cause i have the one with the lux emiiter ??


----------



## coors (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow!!! What an incredible amount of very useful information, on one page. I really like how you give a white-wall sample and then a bike path sample. 
I used an SSC P4 U-bin modified Argo HP for my night time bike riding for nearly 2 yrs, but I ruined the light when I recently tried to modify the driver for slightly more output. The Petzl RXP looks like a nice light, from a practical/budget minded point of view.
Thank you very much for sharing this body of work, here!


----------



## Linger (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank-you!

I sincerely appreciate the time you took to set that up for us.

Best,
L


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Mar 26, 2009)

i have the Streamlight Argo HP, if you could slip a diffuser in-between the lense & reflector it will produce a more useable flood in my opinion. the hotspot is way too small to adequately see a path. :green:


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2009)

BLT Lights Ultra Doppler DX

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]

Multi-function LED design for handlebar or helmet use
5 x 16,000 MCD super-white LEDs
IC-controlled HIGH/LOW function and flash
Includes articulating helmet mount
[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]*



$ 56.00*[/FONT]
I put that light on to the top of my bike helmet.


------------------------------------------------------------------



[/FONT]





Manufacturer: Cat Eye 
Category: Lights - Headlights 










Cat Eye HL-EL530 Power OptiCube features one powerful ultrabright, white LED.

*Product Information*OptiCube lights use superbright, long-running, white LED technology 
Tool-free Flex-Tight mount is secure; fits all bar diameters 
One powerful ultra-bright, white LED 
Includes batteries 


*Detailed Specs*Battery: 4 AA
Bulb: 1 white LED
Run Time: 30+ hrs 









*Price: $60.00* 
I put that on my handle bars.

The one on my handle bars show colors of plants on the trail 75 feet in front of me.
How fast I can go down hill can be limited to how well I can see.

I have lived at 300 feet elevation for 10 years and biked to the beach every night for 10 years.
In the winter it is dark.
WHen I start out my eyes are accustomed to indoor light.
So my head lamps have a daily effect on my quality of life.


----------

